# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Best Local Place for Foreign Currency Exchange

## Double Edge

On hand and decent rates?

----------


## ctchandler

> On hand and decent rates?


Double Edge,
I don't know if my way is the best way, but I have purchased pounds from Bank of Oklahoma and (I have an account there) it seemed fair, and I also have sent a check to my friend in London and that works very well.
C. T.

----------


## Double Edge

I know there was at least one downtown bank who kept various currencies on hand and exchanged but I did not remember who it was from when I used them several years ago. It might have been BOK. The last few times I've traveled I exchanged on the other end. That kind of wastes valuable travel time.

----------


## ctchandler

> I know there was at least one downtown bank who kept various currencies on hand and exchanged but I did not remember who it was from when I used them several years ago. It might have been BOK. The last few times I've traveled I exchanged on the other end. That kind of wastes valuable travel time.


Double Edge,
If you're not that concerned about paying a fair exchange rate, it's actually really simple to use an ATM machine in the country you are traveling in.  They don't rip you off but are a little higher.  And a very fast way.  Plus, you just get what you need and if you happen to run out, get some more.  Do you have a contact where you are going?   When I sent a check to my friend, the charge was a flat rate 10 pounds for $2,500.
C. T.

----------


## Double Edge

> Double Edge,
> If you're not that concerned about paying a fair exchange rate, it's actually really simple to use an ATM machine in the country you are traveling in.  They don't rip you off but are a little higher.  And a very fast way.  Plus, you just get what you need and if you happen to run out, get some more.  Do you have a contact where you are going?   When I sent a check to my friend, the charge was a flat rate 10 pounds for $2,500.
> C. T.


I don't have a contact there and I hadn't thought about ATMs. We fly into Canada and usually arrive too late in the day to hit a local bank or exchange place before we head out into rural areas. Most places will take US$ or a credit card but for some places it's just better to have Canadian.

----------


## mmonroe

BOK is one if not the only bank in the metro that will do Foreign Currency Exchange

----------


## ctchandler

One other thought, when I was working and had an American Express card, I bought (free at my bank) American Express traveler's checks and there was no fee to cash them at an American Express office in Great Britain but I have been told that's no longer true.  You might call an AMX office though and check on it.
C. T.

----------


## soonermike81

> Double Edge,
> If you're not that concerned about paying a fair exchange rate, it's actually really simple to use an ATM machine in the country you are traveling in.  They don't rip you off but are a little higher.  And a very fast way.  Plus, you just get what you need and if you happen to run out, get some more.  Do you have a contact where you are going?   When I sent a check to my friend, the charge was a flat rate 10 pounds for $2,500.
> C. T.


This is exactly what I do.  Also, if you bank in OKC, First Fidelity Bank doesn't charge international ATM fees.  This is awesome!  I don't bank with them anymore b/c I live in Dallas, but I used to.  Traveled to several places around the world and loved that I could use the ATM w/ no fees.  It's also a little safer imo, because you don't have to carry large amounts of cash to start off a trip and risk losing it or getting mugged.  Pull out however much you need, when you need it.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Ive had success at BOK. Depending on the amount it might take a day or so but it is usually quick and painless

----------

